# 22 lbs of Big Vinnie McLovin'



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Usually I like to embellish a little story about the carnage and destruction I suffered at the hands of a gorilla, but this one's different. This one's off the hook. This one took significant effort and planning. This one left me speechless.

A lot of you will remember Shilala's "I'm in the mood" thread (clicky) where not only does he state in post #1 that he's about to hit me hard, but he goes on in a later post to dub this bomb "22 lbs of Big Vinnie McLovin."

Apparently, when you total up the following, you come with 22 lbs of gorilla loving:

One Cuban Crafters humidor
One bottle of Cabo Wabo Tequila
One bottle of The GlenLivet Scotch
Two Spiderman bead heads
Six Shilala bead bags
A Golf Digest magazine
A Wine & Spirits magazine
A book entitled, A Disorderly Compendium of Golf
43 cigars running the gamut from Gurkha to Oliva to Taboo to Tat to Illusione and more &#8230; I can't even begin to list them all.
My big question was "why?" &#8230; I mean, I like Scott Shilala. He's got a cool sense of humor, and I dig watching his projects unfold. I've talked to him a couple times, but I don't know this guy outside of CS really at all. But Shilala included a note with this package. And that note was remarkable for it's sincerity and warmth. And it is that note that I will appreciate long after the spirits have been drunk, the magazines have been recycled and the cigars have been turned to ash & nub.

Thank you, Scott. You are Gorilla First-Class in my book.

And now, onto the pr0n:




























Just wow ...


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Usually I like to embellish a little story about the carnage and destruction I suffered at the hands of a gorilla, but this one's different. This one's off the hook. This one took significant effort and planning. This one left me speechless.
> 
> A lot of you will remember Shilala's "I'm in the mood" thread (clicky) where not only does he state in post #1 that he's about to hit me hard, but he goes on in a later post to dub this bomb "22 lbs of Big Vinnie McLovin."
> 
> ...


HOLY CHIT!!!
You two are off the hook with the beatdown you've been throwin back and forth at one another!:mn


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow is a great way to describe it!! Vin you and Scott are a couple of maniacs!! Want me to leave this thread? Yall need to get a room now!! :ss:bn:mn


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

That is a very, very serious hit.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

That is a MEGA bomb! Bravo, Scott!


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Where did we learn this behavior? hahahaha

Great hit.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

You two need to get a room! :r

Great hit Scott. Way to take it like a man, Vin.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

HOLY S**T!!!!
I FEEL MY FACE MELTINGGGGG AHHHH!!!! :hn


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

"Secret lovers, yeah, that’s what THEY are
We should not be together
But we can’t let go, no, no
‘Cause we love each other so"

:r

Congrats on the bomb. Both of you truly are nuts. As for Scott you are what makes cs great.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I usually don't comment on bombs, but godammmmmmn smokey. :tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Damn Sam....If I didnt know better I would acuse you of making up for some kind of shortcomings.....

......Just so everyone knows I don't know of any shortcomings on Shilala's end and don't really care....He is obviously a fine man...Shortcomings be damned  

J/K 

WOWZA! Scott :ss Generous is not big enough of a word to describe this! PROPS! :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Vin - Scott and you are crazy! Man what a great hit! I don't drink much but when I do have a drink it's the Glenlivet - nice stuff!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

When is the HERF? You have enough stuff to supply the whole darn thing.

Again I'm stunned. 

What can you say? Game over sounds about right.

WOW.

Enjoy Vin
Scott you are a mad man.

Al


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Is there some sort of award for who can hit hardest? If so, that's gotta take the prize right there. HOLY CRAP !!!

Couldn't involve two nicer guys!! :tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Can I say, I want to get bombed with liquor...that rules!!!!!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's what they say about the Cabo Wabo...
_"Displays a dark golden color, the fragrance is all black peppercorn and oak resin. The finish has a slightly smoky vanilla and cocoa flavors."_
I asked Vin yesterday if he had a Fuente Anejo around. I thought the combo of the Anejo Tequila and the Anejo cigar would be totally kickass.
Being as I don't drink, I needed a guinea pig. Vinnie is that pig. :tu


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

So when do you two start to charter your own trucks for these bombs?  Holy crap!!!!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

As I look at the fricking Box of McLovin', I am left to only wonder what Scott will be capable of when his back is at 100%.

(insert compliment about size of bomb here becasue I can't think of one)


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

jaycarla said:


> As I look at the fricking Box of McLovin', I am left to only wonder what Scott will be capable of _when his back is at 100%._


I don't think we're going to live long enough to see that, Stewart.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Can I say, I want to get bombed with liquor...that rules!!!!!


I told you in another thread. I"M YOUR HUCKLEBERRY!!!

Oh, Scott. Straight up hard core, Bro. Great an generous hit on a great Brother.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Ahhhhhhh, Gorilla love at its best. Scott, thats a nice pounding on Vin...:tu:tu:tu


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

Marvelous hit Scott on a very deserving Gorilla!:tu:tu:bl


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*WOW!!!*


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Woohoo, happy times.:alThis is one 'take off the gloves, let's see some blood' kind of package. Is this what they call 'tough love'?


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow, you have a lot of revenge to plot. Great hit.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

nicely done !!!:tu


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

When do these two take on the Florida crew?


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm jotting down notes so I can learn to bomb like a Master. A great from a great BOTL to another who is very deserving.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

He got you good! :ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Really Really Great Hit!!!:tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

SWEET!

When you start pouring shots, send a hit of the Cabo my way. :tu


----------



## ML1980 (Mar 29, 2008)

Man This makes the bomb I sent look like a kiddy Firecraker. You know like one of those little snap and pops. LOL!!! Very Very nice hit Scott :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Bax said:


> SWEET!
> 
> When you start pouring shots, send a hit of the Cabo my way. :tu


Only if your friend on the bike & Mrs. Bax promise to join us.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice bomb!


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

That is an amazing display of generosity from a top notch 'rilla. Nice work Lala.
:tu

:bl


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

CABO WABO!!!! yummy


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Thats all love right there


----------

